#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Κατάτμηση αγροτεμαχίου με πρόσωπο σε αγροτικό δρόμο 4m μη αναγνωρισμένο εκτός ΖΟΕ

## kajoanna

Εχω ενα αγροτεμαχιο 22 στρεμματων που βλεπει σε αγροτικο δρομο πλατους 4 μετρων μη αναγνωρισμενο εκτος σχεδιου και εκτος ΖΟΕ
Μπορω να κανω κατατμιση? υπαρχει καποιο σχετικο ΦΕΚ?

----------

